# Biggest 3x3 you've ever seen!!!



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

My Brother got this 3x3 last weekend. It's a very odd deer. 20 3/4" spread, 6 inches around the main beam. It is a dandy buck, wide, tall, heavy, and a 3X3??? Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice buck! They love those Evergreens!

Congrats!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful buck! The cape on him is fantastic!!!

Probably a good buck to get out of the heard, however, especially if you'd like bucks with better scoring.


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice unique deer....I actually shot one a few years ago that was just under 20 wide, with 10 inch G2's that was a 3x3. Its a 4x4 frame with no brow tines though.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow nice deer. havent seen a 3x3 like that before


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

We had one around a few years ago that only escaped because I had doe tags. It came running at me on a drive. Just as I was admiring how wide and tall he was, he busted out from along the trees. It was then I discovered he was a 3x3! He would have died and been on the wall had I had a buck tag...


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

a guy around here shot a deer very similar to that last week. i thought it was pretty cool


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

cant say i have. nice!


----------



## NDJHG88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, Nice buck. Have never seen a whitetail like that before. Shot a 3x3 mule deer similar to that a while ago but he wasn't that wide but tall.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:sniper: 
Fantastic Deer!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What a goofball. Nice frame. I saw forkhorn about that size many many years ago. Didnt shoot him, but probably should have. Great deer to get out of the gene pool if your doing any type of management.

Just think, if he was a 4x4 he probably have been mid 140's, a 5x5 and hed of made 150!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That's a beauty right there. 4x4's and 5x5's are shot all the time, I would rather take something rare like that or a non-typical any day. Nice buck!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am going to have to pull out a rack from a deer my dad shot back in the 80's it would be alot like him, except the Muley version! He jumped it and shot it it was WIDE, he walked up to it to count the points on one hand! :-?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Foxy65, What unit did the guy you know kill his 3x3.....I know of one in 3a1 and was wondering if he got killed.....


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i wonder if that location is gunna get edited? mods?


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah it is a good buck to get out of the pool, but i guess its a good buck regardless. i wouldn't have thought twice about shootin it, but i would never tell him that, i can't let the younger bro know he got a nice deer bad for the sibling rivalry . the funny thing about this is he shot a muley for his youth deer. it was 25'' wide and had G2s that were 17'' tall AND ITS A 3X3. its on the wall, it'd be kinda neat to have a white-tail version right next to it. The SOB's a 3 point killin machine!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Neat deer. I've seen a couple like that with more mass as they were older.

Think what he might have been with another couple years on him...

Have an odd old mule buck rack in the basement that is a fully mature 2 point with a 27" spread. Had everything; tine length, mass, spread, just no points!...


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Mounted twins would be pretty cool. Nice buck...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very big six, but not even close to the biggest I've seen. Largest six killed on record scored in the 150s. Guy in Iowa just shot a 8 the other day that was in the 160s but the brow's were just over 1 inch, so in essence, he was pretty much a 6pt. Awesome deer though you guys put down!!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Is that rifle a Rem mod 788? Nice buck!


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

i would put that on the wall


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

jordan, scotty may never shoot a deer that isnt a nice 3*3 and your garage is gonna be full of his damn deer pretty soon


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

This thread is exactly what I thought when I saw this one. 23" main beams, 11.5 and 10" brow tines, and 9" G2's. Running away he looked like a monster.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ande, did you age the deer? looks young!


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

head hunter it was in 2J1


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

hunt4P&Y,

The front teeth are worn down pretty good, but will look at the back ones when I start the european mount. I am getting kind of anxious to see what they look like though.

Yeah the front teeth have no real aging characteristics from what I understand!

You should be able to find a guide somewhere online! it is those back molars that tell the truth!

Congrats again!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ande8183 said:


> This thread is exactly what I thought when I saw this one. 23" main beams, 11.5 and 10" brow tines, and 9" G2's. Running away he looked like a monster.


Holy Helll!


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

great posts guys! I used "biggest 3x3 you've ever seen" more as a figure of speech  Ande great deer you beat the one he's puttin on the wall, are you doing the same with yours?


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe in the future, but I just do not have the money for it now. It will definately make a nice european mount though. How long are the main beams on your bro's deer? Definately a nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Ande8183 said:


> This thread is exactly what I thought when I saw this one. 23" main beams, 11.5 and 10" brow tines, and 9" G2's. Running away he looked like a monster.


WOW! What a beast. :beer:


----------

